# Fave bands/artists?



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha, didn't see a thread like this. So, what are your fave bands or artists?

My fave bands change constantly, but at the moment I like Friendly fires and Cut copy, oh and hurts too. I also like Kate Bush, NIN, talking heads, the killers, Robbie williams (but not take that grr), coldplay, radiohead, Brandon Flowers and snow patrol.

Oh, and since I am bored and I should be doing coursework, I will write down my fave songs by each band. ^^

Friendly fires: Skeleton boy
Cut copy: Blink and you'll miss a revolution
Hurts: Wonderful life
Kate Bush: Heads we're dancing
NIN: Into the void
Talking heads: Once in a lifetime
The killers: Joy ride/ On top
Robbie williams: Bodies
Coldplay: Lost/High speed
Radiohead: On the ladder
Brandon Flowers: Only the young
Snow patrol: Shut your eyes (<3)


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 5, 2012)

Plastic Tree and Masaaki Endoh.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 5, 2012)

The Killers are great -- do you know "Why Do I Keep Counting?" By a wide margin their greatest song in my book.

I am also very big on Springsteen, Butch Walker, Blue October, KISS, The Academy Is..., DNA-Groove, Breaking Benjamin, My Chemical Romance, Better Than Ezra and Jackson Browne among others.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2012)

Haven't heard that one, might check it out when I get bored of my current music. I did listen to diary of jane by breaking benjamin though, its the only song I've heard by them and I like it.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 5, 2012)

It's definitely worth it -- Brandon Flowers is so fucking talented. Diary of Jane isn't at all my favorite song by them but it's still quite good and it's the one that I heard on the radio and that got me into them.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 6, 2012)

Just a general list of my favorite artists:

A Perfect Circle
Agalloch
Anathema
Animals as Leaders
Black Sabbath
Breaking Benjamin
Chevelle
Devin Townsend
Dream Theater
Eluveitie
Gojira
Kamelot
Karnivool
Katatonia
King Crimson
Led Zeppelin
Mastodon
Meshuggah
Metallica
Motorhead
Opeth
Pain of Salvation
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
Sonata Arctica
Steven Wilson
Strapping Young Lad
System of a Down
Tool
Wintersun


----------



## Phantom (Mar 6, 2012)

Let's see...

Breaking Benjamin
Three Days Grace
Sixx am
Metallica
A Dark Halo
A Perfect Circle
Skillet
Red
Linkin Park
Godsmack
Shinedown
Chevelle


----------



## Cerberus87 (Mar 6, 2012)

Deep Purple
The Who
Guns 'n' Roses
Alice in Chains
Nirvana
Metallica
Duran Duran


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 7, 2012)

I normally hate Blue Stahli and Celldweller, but love the songs of theirs' that were on Dead Rising 2 (All were great, can't pick a fave). Other bands/singers are Frank Sinatra, The Who, KISS, Queen, Hostile Groove, The Beastie Boys, Ozzy Osbourn, Mötorhead, and the Mighty Mighty Bosstones.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a particularly hard one for me because it changes every day, but I'll give a general overview of bands I have enjoyed for the past year or six or so, in no particular order

Brand New
Frank Turner
Anathema
Eluveitie
The Receiving End Of Sirens
Rammstein
The Pixies
Modest Mouse
Bon Iver
Lacuna Coil
Hans Zimmer
P.I. Tchaikovsky
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree (and everything SW-related)
Nightwish
Snow Patrol
Of Monsters and Men
Sigur Ros
The Smiths
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Unexpect
Apocalyptica
Linkin Park
Manau
Mastodon
The Police
Dream Theater
Death Cab for Cutie
Amon Amarth
Paradise Lost
Symphony X
Rise Against
Celine Dion
Sarah McLachlan
Natalie Merchant
Bruce Springsteen
Clint Mansell
A Perfect Circle
Thursday
The Cranberries
Nine Inch Nails
Death
Dark Tranquillity
In Flames
Old Slayer
Old Metallica
Nirvana
Nevermore
Pendulum
Old Tori Amos
Muse
Simon & Garfunkel (but not Paul Simon solo)
Jimi Hendrix
Dire Straits
Alanis Morrissette 
Funeral for a Friend
Taking Back Sunday (old stuff only, the first two albums)
Old Fall Out Boy
Alice in Chains
Opeth
Pain of Salvation
Pain
Rush
Katatonia
Gojira
Orphaned Land
God is an Astronaut
Godspeed You! Black Emperor (and the derivatives such as A Silver Mt. Zion)
Radiohead
Ghost
Danzig
Paramore
Kate Nash
ABBA
Agalloch
The Birthday Massacre
Sentenced
Faith No More
Vangelis

....and I am probably forgetting a million bands now.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmmm...

Papa Roach
Theory of a Deadman
Chevelle
Alice in Chains
Nickelback
Art of Dying
Five Finger Death Punch
Seether
Aerosmith
Journey
Hollywood Undead
...And many others that I don't want to say so that I don't strech it.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Mar 7, 2012)

In order of...ummm...Awesomeness?

Band:                 Current fav. song:

Blind Guardian - And then there was silence. These guys are just epic.

Alestorm - Pirate song. It's pirate metal. I will say no more.

Arch enemy - Enemy within. The lead female singer has a manlier voice than you. Period.

Children of Bodom - Bed of razors. Just... awesomeness...yes.

Nightwish - Scaretale. Some really beautiful music here.

Volbeat - Maybelline I hofteholder. That _voice_!

Van Canto - Take to the sky. A capella metal. Also the band that lead me to BG.

Turisas - Rasputin. Let us fight for a new day, my brothers!

Linkin Park - Papercut (currently obsessed with this song) First band I ever listened to.

System of a down - Chop Suey! Political veiwpoints with wierd lyrics and metal? Hell yes.

Three days grace - Animal I have become. Second band I ever listened to. Nice lyrics.

Korn - Twisted transistor. I don't really know why I like these guys, I just do.

Apocalyptica - Not strong enough. Ever heard Slayers "Raining blood"? That on cello= o.o

Grave Digger - These guys really deserve a higher placing, just haven't listened to a lot by them.

Honorary mention: Royal Republic - Tommy gun. Swedish "garagerock", very new, slightly famous, short, bouncy songs. These guys are cool, but I just want to see if they're gonna get somewhere, the songs are good for cheerful days though ^_^


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 7, 2012)

My top five would have to be something like...
Marilyn Manson, Nine Inch Nails, Nirvana, Hole, and She Wants Revenge.
In no particular order.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 7, 2012)

As solo artists go, there's Sufjan Stevens, Scatman John, Billy Joel, Serj Tankian, Tinie Tempah, Enrique Iglesias, Johnny Cash, David Bowie, Amanda Palmer, Tom Waits, Frank Sinatra, Nick Cave and Cee-Lo Green.

As bands go, there's Daft Punk, The Ink Spots, Pink Floyd, The Protomen, Fair to Midland, Rolo Tomassi, Arcade Fire, Coldplay, Wilco, People In Planes, Take That, Rammstein, Kaiser Chiefs, ABBA, Rilo Kiley and Three Days Grace.

I dunno, I guess I'm eclectic enough but I don't strive to be.


----------



## Fireworks (Mar 7, 2012)

Rush, Pain Of Salvation, Opeth, Porcupine Tree, Stars of the Lid, Blackfield, Marillion, The World/Inferno Friendship Society, Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds, Iron Maiden, Keane, Summoning, Blut aus Nord, maudlin of the Well, Emilie Autumn, Led Zeppelin, Blue Sky Black Death, Sigur Rós, Keane, Dream Theater, Reasoner, Andrew Bird, Bullets In Madison, Dark Tranquillity, R.E.M., Ottmar Liebert, Eurobeat Brony, Not A Clever Pony, RainbowCrash88, PinkiePieSwear, Makkon


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 8, 2012)

> Alestorm - Pirate song. It's pirate metal. I will say no more.


I wonder if that is the pirate metal my boyfriend's brother likes...

I'm obsessed by the song final form by everything everything. Its driving me mad.

Its funny, I used to be into really depressing things that I've deleted from my last fm now, but I now listen to happy music constantly. If I listen to sad songs, I get sad. Its annoying and can make me cry for no reason.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 8, 2012)

R.E.M. will be my top always and forever. But otherwise it tends to depend on my mood and just what I've been into recently, I guess! I'll check my last few plays and tell you. 

Lights, Ed Sheeran, Imogen Heap (+ Frou Frou), Eisley, Eiffel 65, Florence + The Machine, Death Cab For Cutie, Ben Folds, Stone Temple Pilots, A Perfect Circle, Maroon 5, Owl City, etc. 

Also I really hate Coldplay for reasons I'm unable to articulate in a coherent manner. But yanno.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 8, 2012)

Ehm... Generally my favourites fall into different categories/genres so this is a bit hard to, well. I'd say my top favourites are Mika and Muse for sure, and Next to Normal for musical, and then there's the Beatles and Hans Zimmer and Billy Joel and Pink and Nirvana... hrm. I think an artist only qualifies as a favourite for me after they've existed for a certain period of time, although Mika sort of breaks that rule because Mika.


----------



## Byrus (Mar 8, 2012)

Atomship, Enya ("Boadicea" is beautiful), Wall of Voodoo, Crazy Cavan, Green Day, The Rolling Stones, The Stranglers, The Clash, The Dead Kennedys, The Misfits, The Meteors, The Prodigy, The Vandals... and others. (Nearly all my favourite bands seem to start with "the")


----------



## savol456 (Mar 8, 2012)

Say Anything is my favorite band. I like several songs from them. Do Better, Colorblind, Until the Bombs, Say Anything, Admit It!!!, Alove with the Glory of Love.
Trampled by Turtles has a greatsong called Wait so Long and did a great cover of Motion City Soundtrack's song Disappear.
Simple Plan is another good band with a few great songs.
I'm also a minor fan on Linkin Park and The Offspring.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Mar 8, 2012)

Elton John, Jimmy Buffet, Aerosmith, Queen, Dave Mustaine, Johnny Cash, and Crush 40 are some of my favorites. I also like listening to some videogame soundtracks.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 8, 2012)

Too many I like, no real favorites. Just gonna put that out there. If I -had- to choose...

Nightwish
Sonata Arctica
Disturbed
Rammstein
Adele
Renard
Breaking Benjamin
Skillet
Avenged Sevenfold
A Day to Remember

And so on and on and on.


----------



## Minish (Mar 8, 2012)

I like RURUTIA, Utada Hikaru, Sakamoto Maaya, Vienna Teng, Noe Venable and school food punishment! Oops two or three of those are extremely obscure.

At the moment I'm pretty into Laura Marling!


----------



## Stormecho (Mar 8, 2012)

Nightwish, Within Temptation, Sonata Arctica, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Linkin Park, Chevelle, We Are The Ocean, Utada Hikaru, A Perfect Circle, Three Days Grace, Hedley, Asian Kung Fu Generation and... all the bands I can think of at the moment.

I also adore basically anything produced by the Homestuck music team and I also am a huge fan of a ton of video game soundtracks, which probably don't count in this thread and thus cripple my playlist.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 9, 2012)

AC/DC
Adam Lambert
Aki Toyosaki
Amberian Dawn
Avantasia
Avenged Sevenfold
Black Sabbath
Black Tide
Children of Bodom
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Deep Purple
Dio
DragonForce
Guns n' Roses
HammerFall
Helloween
Iron Maiden
Journey
Judas Priest
Led Zeppelin
Megadeth
Metallica
Muse
Nightwish
Radiohead
Rainbow
Rhapsody of Fire
Slayer
Soundgarden
Testament
Within Temptation


----------



## Datura (Mar 9, 2012)

The only artists/bands I listen to anymore:

Tori Amos (also my idol, source of inspiration, role model, etc.)
The Magnetic Fields (Stephin Merritt my back-up idol)
Draconian
PJ Harvey
Ani DiFranco
My Bloody Valentine
Epica
Faun
Therion
M.I.A.
The Birthday Massacre
Collide
Garbage
Scarling.
This Mortal Coil
Cocteau Twins
Jakalope
Sonic Youth
The Gothic Archies
Whirr
Asobi Seksu

And nothing else.


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 14, 2012)

In no particular oredr:
The Beatles
REM
Stone Temple Pilots
Led Zeppelin
Rage Against The Machine
Metallica
Rammstien
They Might Be Giants
Green Day
INXS
Living Colour
Aerosmith
Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young
The Who
Linkin Park
Eminem
Soundgarden
The White Stripes
EDIT:Dire Straits

Those are all the one that come to mind at the moment, though I'm sure as soon as I post this I'll think of another one. :P


----------



## Ever (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm a minority here, haha.
In no particular order:

Taylor Swift
Sara Bareilles
Ingrid Michaelson
Jason Mraz
Colbie Caillat
Carrie Underwood
Coldplay
The Script 
The Fray
Train
Bruno Mars
Jaymay
A Fine Frenzy
Eminem
Meiko
Matt Nathanson
Daughtry
Plain White T's
John Mayer
Green Day
Michelle Branch
Maroon 5
Norah Jones
Lady Antebellum
Schuyler Fisk
Jason Derulo
Parachute
OneRepublic
We the Kings

Just realized what a random assortment that is =P

EDIt: Forgot Boys Like Girls ~


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 25, 2012)

Tarvos likes Celine Dion. I am happy now.

ABBA
The Beatles
Pink Floyd
Emilie Autumn
Nightwish
Lady Gaga


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 27, 2012)

JE TE JETTERAI DES SORTS POUR QUE TU M'AIMES ENCORE

In all fairness, she has a great voice. Why would I not enjoy Celine Dion? It's pretty close-minded not to enjoy something that good...


----------



## Thorne (Mar 27, 2012)

That Handsome Devil <3 

Also

Bloc Party
Disturbed
Gorillaz
In Flames
KoRn
Pendulum
Rammstein
Serj Tankian (and System of a Down in general)
This Will Destroy You
Static-X
Voltaire

I'm going to have to add to this list later.


----------



## Coroxn (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, adding System of a Down to this list because of awesomeness. And lyrics that can be interpreted in many ways. And fun drum beats.


----------



## Katycat (Mar 28, 2012)

I really like indie music, alternative/punk/grunge rock, and some pop as well... some of my faves are Death Cab for Cutie, Foster the People, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Adele, Lana del Rey, Nirvana, Paramore, Muse, Lily Allen, The Killers... the list goes on!


----------



## Spatz (Mar 28, 2012)

I shall not make a list, as it would be too long.

Lets just say that it expands from groups such as Disturbed, Metallica, DeadMau5, Daft Punk, Avenged Sevenfold, and several others. ADD helps ensure that my music preference is consistantly changing...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 24, 2012)

Mumford & Sons are pure and epic win.

The Cave and Little Lion Man are their highlights.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 24, 2012)

I can get on board with most of Everglider's picks :)

My favourites:

ABBA
Amy Macdonald
Barenaked Ladies
Bowling for Soup
Bruce Springsteen
Bryan Adams
David Bowie
David Gray
Eagles
Ellie Goulding
Elton John
Florence + the Machine
Frank Turner
Guster
Ingrid Michaelson
James Taylor
Jonsi
Lifehouse
Mumford and Sons
Muse
Oasis
Owl City
Phil Collins
Radiohead
R.E.M.
Scissor Sisters
Snow Patrol
The Beatles
The Cure
The Decemberists
The Flaming Lips
The Killers
U2
Vanessa Carlton 
Vertical Horizon
Vienna Teng

...Although lately I've mostly been listening to episodes of Cabin Pressure and songs from Horrible Histories.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't really know, my tastes in music is some awful concoction of classic rock, bits of nineties, musicials, some video-gamey music, and almost anything and everything that is intended to be laughably bad. I'm a fan of Dire Straights, Paul Simon, and after that my ability with band names is lost and I resort to lyrics to describe them. It's kind of sad.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 24, 2012)

Liking all the Little Lion Man and Frank Turner love in this thread. :)


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 24, 2012)

Favourite genre: desert rock. I like most of the "lighter" Palm Desert bands. Queens of the Stone Age has been my favourite band for years; I also like Them Crooked Vultures, The Desert Sessions, Orquesta del Desierto, some of Mondo Generator's stuff.

I'm also a big fan of Ástor Piazzolla's tango music, and Yann Tiersen's soundtracks.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 26, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> Liking all the Little Lion Man and Frank Turner love in this thread. :)


My housemate introduced me to both Mumford and Frank. And some other bands on your list, like Sigur Ros and Of Monsters and Men (who I don't know especially well, but by god, do I love this video)


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 27, 2012)

Most of the bands you mention are inspirations for me playing the guitar with my friends so :) (particularly Frank Turner)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 28, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> JE TE JETTERAI DES SORTS POUR QUE TU M'AIMES ENCORE
> 
> In all fairness, she has a great voice. Why would I not enjoy Celine Dion? It's pretty close-minded not to enjoy something that good...


I don't know, I would have imagined you would have thought her songs were trite pop crap.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 28, 2012)

... said:


> I don't know, I would have imagined you would have thought her songs were trite pop crap.


The English translations I don't like, that's true. But I do like the French versions of her songs. And really, when it comes down to it - yeah it is pretty cheesy. But sometimes you need cheesy music, and it sounds more genuine (to these ears in French).

But I like Kate Nash too for example; I'm not limited to guitars crunching their way through an amp. I mean, there is a lot of pop crap out there, and Celine certainly has her flaws, but I can still enjoy Celine Dion for what it is. If we're talking trite pop crap we can talk about practically everything pop has produced after, say, 2000.

You know what's trite pop crap? The Black Eyed Peas. Maroon 5. That makes me want to throw up...The combination of pop, eurodance, and hiphop is an abomination. I liked it when pop singers were influenced by guitars.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 29, 2012)

Quidam said:


> Mumford & Sons are pure and epic win.


I just. I am so amused when people actually like Mumford & Sons because in Australia, when an Australian band gets reasonably popular, all the big mainstream radio stations go 'holy fuck the world is paying attention to us omg!!' and then proceed to play that band's songs a million billion times. Mumford & Sons aren't bad, but when you've heard Little Lion Man so much that the chorus reverberates around your head without you even thinking about it, you tend to... not like them as much. It sucks because Mumford & Sons are neat but everyone here is absolutely sick to death of hearing them and it's kind of unfair to them. 

See also: eskimo joe, short stack (briefly), john butler, gotye... so many more. then I decided to just stop listening to the radio in general. :D


----------

